
Meet the FedEx SameDay Bot™ - sahin-boydas
https://thefuturefedex.com/
======
sahin-boydas
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/27/fedexs-new-autonomous-
deli...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/27/fedexs-new-autonomous-delivery-bot-
has-ibot-dna/)

